# Lightning Strike



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Anyone ever dealt with a lightning strike? We got hit on Friday. I don't think it was a direct hit. There was no fire, smoke, or other evidence of physical damage that we've seen; however, we lost a lot of electronics.

I filed an insurance claim (Farmers) yesterday after the holiday weekend. The desk adjuster called me today and put in an order to have StrikeCheck (an electronics claims investigator) schedule a site visit.

Just curious if anyone has gone through something like this and how it turned out for you.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

By chance did you have a whole house surge protector? I remember a thread about it and I didn't pull the trigger yet.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


> By chance did you have a whole house surge protector? I remember a thread about it and I didn't pull the trigger yet.


No whole house surge protector. I'm sure something is better than nothing, but I've read mixed reviews on the effectiveness of surge suppressors in the event of a direct or close lightning strike. I unfortunately lost some devices that were plugged into battery backup surge protectors. I also have a family member with a whole home surge suppressor at the meter base that lost some AV equipment after a close lightning strike.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I haven't but the next door neighbor on the same transformer as us did and it took out a lot of stuff, of all things the hot tub was the item that was the biggest headache I want to say more than half a dozen repair trips.
Don't be eager to close out the event.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I just had a strike on the phone line a couple weeks ago. It took out the DSL modem, the switch connected to the modem and one security camera. The modem was replaced by ATT and the switch and camera were bought on ebay so they werent too expensive to replace so i just sucked it up and didnt go the insurance route.

A few years ago, my brother had a strike that came in the power line. It took out just about anything electronic in the house. He also had to replace most of the house wiring that had arced over and melted. Fortunately it was in conduit and it was easy to pull new wires.

A direct hit is going to fry things no matter what you do but installing a good whole house surge suppressor is still recommended to handle lesser strikes. Many people recommend a tiered lightning protection approach. First, a whole house suppressor, followed by individual point of use suppressors. Dont forget the phoneline either. Dont use multiple ground rods unless they are electrically bonded together. That separated ground rod on your antenna and the service entrance ground rod is just asking for trouble should either the power or antenna get hit.

Unfortunately, surge supressors work by shunting the lightning current surge to ground but that measly 8ft ground rod at the service entrance to your house is really inadequate for the job. Its there for human safety not for lightning protection. To totally protect a residence is far beyond the cost that most homeowners would be willing to pay. All you can do is install surge protectors and hope its "good enough".


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

I'f you're ready to take a step up from surge protection, I would highly recommend a power conditioner for your sensitive electronics. As a brand, I recommend Furman. They range in function, quality and price, but most all of them will at least offer a more advanced protection circuit than a even the more robust surge protectors. I believe their entry model is the mx8 and can be had for ~$100. This model provides spike protection and basic line conditioning out of all of its outlets. I would recommend starting with at least one of their mid-tier models though as they offer a more sophisticated protection circuit and a digital readout of your current voltage to monitor any fluctuations.

I employ a small army of their highest tier conditioners at work in our broadcast suite, on stage, and in our audio production studio. They are pricey, but offer not only the best protection circuit from electrical spikes and surges, but also line filtering to provide absolutely clean power and not only does it monitor and display current voltage, but also provides regulation to all 120v outlets if it detects low/high voltage from 97-137 volts. The thing is a beast.

Furman P-1800 AR Advanced Level Voltage Regularor/Power Conditioner
https://a.co/d/g51yeta


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

We had this exact thing happen last year. We lost a lot - garage door opener, entire A/V system including main TV, surround system, receiver, as well as various smaller electronics. Made an insurance claim and while paying the deductible was obviously a pain, it was a fairly straightforward process. I had to submit receipts and whatnot but they were good to work with and ended up just cutting me a large check to cover everything. We're back to normal now, but the adjuster did recommend the whole house surge protector in the panel. We haven't done it yet but it's on the list.


----------



## STI_MECE (Aug 4, 2020)

I have had my house hit by lighting before or at least it was close.....didn't want to file a claim because the deductible was not worth it. I ended up getting some stuff repaired for free because I lied lol. The builder wouldn't cover lightening strikes because it was an act of god. Well my furnace in the attic went out because of the strike, so instead of telling them it was lightening, I just said yeah I was gone from the house for the weekend and I come back and my AC wasnt working. Then they replaced it no problem.

Then I built this new house and had my electrician install a surge protector, it was only 300 bucks. He was wiring the entire house so it was no sweat there.

Being hit by lightening will make you look at surge protectors differently. There are premium ones and then there is garbage amazon ones.

Needless to say this house was built with that in mind. My server room (which is easily the most expensive closet in the house) has two separate 20amp GFI outlets, on top of that, I have a UPS which has a built in surge protection IIRC. You will really get lost in the weeds whenever you start looking at equipment to protect your nice equipment. I remember there were comments about having a surge protector in front of your UPS with a built in surge suppression? I cant remember how it was phrased exactly. All my big TV's and computers have trip lite isobars now and haven't had any issues so far.

Aside from lightening strikes, power surges as well can really mess stuff up as well! Like power constantly going on/off/on/ off etc.

You can even go as far as just shutting breakers off in general during storms so you lessen the chance of frying of whatever is on that breaker.

I am probably not bullet proof but I was happy spending 1-2k on that type of equipment versus paying 5k again. lol

I am very sympathetic to people this happens to because it does suck.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Ware said:


> Anyone ever dealt with a lightning strike? We got hit on Friday. I don't think it was a direct hit. There was no fire, smoke, or other evidence of physical damage that we've seen; however, we lost a lot of electronics.
> 
> I filed an insurance claim (Farmers) yesterday after the holiday weekend. The desk adjuster called me today and put in an order to have StrikeCheck (an electronics claims investigator) schedule a site visit.
> 
> Just curious if anyone has gone through something like this and how it turned out for you.


Mr. Ware, I've been in your shoes, took an indirect hit about a dozen years ago. It was a hassle going through the insurance phase but navigated it well in the end. I am an electronics tech by trade so I was well aware of the replacement value of item. The bad part is having equipment fail months down the road which were affected by the initial surge. Even my irrigation system was affected and I didn't find out the extent until spring turn on, insurance covered the damaged zones as well. If you need insight or advice feel free to DM me and we can exchange ph #'s. Jim


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@jimbeckel yeah we found some stuff in the initial pass, then found some more stuff over the weekend. For example, I have a tv in the garage that turned on and looked fine when I checked it Friday, but then when I turned the game on Saturday it flashed on overheating message on the screen after being on for 5-10 minutes. I think that's my biggest fear - finding stuff later on after the claim is closed.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Well, this thread finally convinced me. I just left a message for an electrician to quote me on a whole-house system. Gotta be better than nothing.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Having a whole house system might buy good will with the insurance company too if something does happen.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Ware said:


> @jimbeckel yeah we found some stuff in the initial pass, then found some more stuff over the weekend. For example, I have a tv in the garage that turned on and looked fine when I checked it Friday, but then when I turned the game on Saturday it flashed on overheating message on the screen after being on for 5-10 minutes. I think that's my biggest fear - finding stuff later on after the claim is closed.


I had Erie Insurance and asked them that very question, "what happens if I keep finding things a couple of months down the road and they assured me they would take care of it and they did. We lost TV's home theater equipment, fireplace controller, garage door openers, alarm system, irrigation valves. If I recall we lost around $8,000 in gear. It was a freak late fall storm and when the lightning hit it lit the fireplace and set off the burglary alarm. I was traveling home from an adjacent small town and watched the storm on the way home and had never seen so much lightning in a storm ever. It was beautiful to watch but expensive too.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Here’s the one my utility company will install.





575 Series | Meter Treater







www.metertreater.com




total price is $150.



ionicatoms said:


> Well, this thread finally convinced me. I just left a message for an electrician to quote me on a whole-house system. Gotta be better than nothing.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I know it’s not going to protect against a strike at my house, but thought I’d post some pictures of this product anyway. I started with this because it’s the easiest first step for me. It is supposed to protect against surges coming in from the utility, which I suppose are quite rare, but my line is fed by overhead wires up near the front of the neighborhood, so it is a possibility





































Installation is scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Was going to add that with all your land and open areas you may benefit from installing a lightning rod.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

ionicatoms said:


> Here’s the one my utility company will install.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is cool if the electric company will do it for you.


----------

